# My 6 - Pic heavy



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

My lovely lone male Jaq.
The day I got him, on his odd gravel like substrate :? 


















Waiting for his yoggies









At his worst and looking bedraggled from sudocrem application









You can't see me!









And my lovely champagne girls from WD 

Amarula


















Bailey who is only a little bit shyer unless the camera is around then she gets really shy!


















Sort of together lol


















I have resized the pics but something is being stupid and they're still showing as big to me so apologies if they're also still big for others!


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

awww poor little chap, what happened?


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

He got beaten up before I got him, he was then allergic to carefresh and had mites but is now healing all be it very slowly. He's back to being a happy chappy so hopefully he's in the clear now! :?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They look lovely!! How is jaq enjoying his custard cream and meds?? I'm still rooting for him!!


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

so gorge XD


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww thanks 

My custard creams are still safe  He's happily taking the med in his bacon flavoured treats that he loves so much he'd pull my fingers off if he took them any faster :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

All my mice are going to want to come and live with you!!! Hehee Its like mousey heaven! lol

W xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

NuttySian said:


> Aww thanks
> 
> My custard creams are still safe  He's happily taking the med in his bacon flavoured treats that he loves so much he'd pull my fingers off if he took them any faster :lol:


:lol: So happy days all round then :lol: A happy mouse, and a happy owner who has a custard cream to munch :lol:


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> All my mice are going to want to come and live with you!!! Hehee Its like mousey heaven! lol
> 
> W xx




If I had the room they'd be more than welcome :lol: I'm just a shopoholic, I see a pretty hammock or something and have to get it then I make the mistake of looking at the treat section. It just goes on and on lol.



zany_toon said:


> :lol: So happy days all round then :lol: A happy mouse, and a happy owner who has a custard cream to munch :lol:


:lol: indeed! They're only munched after they get dunked in tea though


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Poor little thing... Good to know he's getting better. I like how your cages are decorated. I'd like a picture of that hole cage.


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks! The girls one is actually 2 joined together, well 1 and 1/2 really as the top part is only small. I have another medium one that will be added to the bottom at a later date and another that I can link to with tubes if needed. I tend to go a bit cage mad on ebay  It's easier for me to fit them in this way than getting one big one but gives the same amount of space.

For some reason it's harder to get a decent pic of the cage than it is of them so here's the best one I have for now which is still rubbish as it's blurry and missing the bottom section :roll:










The mess of red fleece at the top is supposed to be covering the bars so they don't hurt their feet but they keep playing with it :lol: I'm going to swap it for lino that I'll cable tie down.

Haven't got any of Jaq's so will try and take some later.

Got a couple more of the girls themselves too.
Bailey









Amarula


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

WD!! You gave me naughty girls!! Well one naughty girl. The last two nights I've found Amarula wandering around the top cage.. on the OUTSIDE! :evil: It's a bloomin' good thing Bailey was too scared to follow or I might still be looking for them!

I thought it was because I'd forgotten to cover up the broken bar on the top cage, which last night it probably was but not tonight. We're thinking she got out through one of the gaps by the doors or where the sides meet the top, both were on the small top cage so I've taken it off and they're just in the main one now. 
Fingers crossed that's what her routes were! If she doesn't get out again I'll attach the other medium one now rather than later as they're already missing the little bit of extra space the other one gave. They'd better not get out of that one as Jaq has been in it and never got out and he's skinnier than them.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

What a fab looking cage!! And one of my boys used to do the whole escape thing that Amarula's doing. Chip regularly escaped his cage and even after I added extra wire to the door to prevent him getting out and a padlock he still managed it!! He then proceeded to wander down to the floor (don't know how he managed to get down from 5 ft high unless he jumped as there was nothing he could use to climb down) and make me panic for a whole night that i had lost him - I found him much later that evening curled up into my slippers and he walked straight into my hand and looked at me as if to say "what took you so long? Don't you realise it's dinner time??"


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

LMAO!!! Bless... at least she was wondering around the outside of the cage and not scarpered!

She obviously know's where her bread is buttered... smart mousie!

W xx


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

zany_toon said:


> What a fab looking cage!! And one of my boys used to do the whole escape thing that Amarula's doing. Chip regularly escaped his cage and even after I added extra wire to the door to prevent him getting out and a padlock he still managed it!! He then proceeded to wander down to the floor (don't know how he managed to get down from 5 ft high unless he jumped as there was nothing he could use to climb down) and make me panic for a whole night that i had lost him - I found him much later that evening curled up into my slippers and he walked straight into my hand and looked at me as if to say "what took you so long? Don't you realise it's dinner time??"


 aww thanks.

:shock: houdini mouse!! I really hope Amarula isn't the same. I've got a nice storage tub cage they can go in though, I've sorted it so there's great ventilation and lots of bars but no way to escape (she says very unconvincingly!!) lol.

My neck is going to kill tomorrow, I keep looking round every 5 mins to check she's still in there :lol:



WillowDragon said:


> LMAO!!! Bless... at least she was wondering around the outside of the cage and not scarpered!
> 
> She obviously know's where her bread is buttered... smart mousie!
> 
> W xx


They've loved all the treats I've given them so far so hopefully she'd be easy to get back if she did go any further. She looked like she was telling Bailey to stop being a wuss and get out too :lol:

If I wake up with a mouse on my face I wont be very happy  Especially if she shows her "gratitude" by pooing on me like she did earlier :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

To be fair she had a rough start to the night so the poop was justified lol. She wouldn't let go of the bars so it took a while to grab her then the stupid lid came off of the carrier so she ended up on the floor! Thankfully she was fine as the fleece from when I picked them up was still in there so she landed on that. She was shaky for a bit but once back in with Bailey she was fine :love1

They were still in there when I woke up, hopefully they will still be there later too!!


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

WD, you purposely gave me heart attack inducing mice didn't you!! :lol:

Went up last night, one was out and about (in the cage) but seemed to be less nosey than normal so I thought it was Bailey, so we kept an eye on her and looked for Amarula... and looked... and looked... and looked... :?

Took "Bailey" out and put her in the carrier, then took the cage off the base to check the fleece.. and there was the real Bailey fast asleep wondering what all the fuss was about :lol:

If they're still in it later I'll attach Jaq's old one tomorrow. It's at least double the size as the one that was on top (so it'll go on the bottom instead) so they should enjoy the space.


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Well so far so good, I attached Jaq's old one (after some modifications) and they're still in it.. only time will tell though if they stay in it :lol:

I hate how pictures make it look tiny! :x but... Ta-da!! 









Will hopefully get some good ones of Jaq's later, they keep coming out really blurry :evil:

P.S They're still naughty girls as they've been peeing on the pretty long hammock, thankfully I have spares  (I even have ones for xmas!!)


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Amarula hasn't escaped again! :gwavebw Still peeing on the hammock though :evil: :lol:

Managed to get pics of Jaq's, yep it's rotastak but he loves it and I've never had problems with it. I check the tubes and kidney pod daily for condensation etc.



















Yesterday 3 became... 6!!  One of the rescues near us has mice in, so I couldn't resist and went and picked up a trio of girls. There are still loads there and I so want more but I'm really out of space now!

Have named them Kahlua, Tia and Maria. Not the best pics but I'm working on better ones lol. They're in a tank style cage as they had escaped all the wire ones the rescue had, I'm going to move them into a bin cage at a later date to give them more room.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The rescue meeces are so pretty :love1 And the cage set ups look fab


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Obviously I think all 6 are gorgeous but I love the two-tonedness of the newbies. I'm taking a guess that it's agouti? I'm only just getting to grips with hamster colours so mice ones are a long way off :lol:

Aww thanks  . But it's ok, you can say you hate the rotastak, I don't mind :lol: . I totally get why people hate them but Jaq adores it. He's so much more active in this than he was in his normal barred cage (and I gave him tubes in that!)

K, T and M have had a bit of an upgrade, I'm hoping it wasn't a mistake, T and M were fighting last night. Stopped when I put the light on and I didn't hear anything else but still a bit worried. A and B are squeaking and chasing a lot too :?

Can't get any good pics of it at the moment but got some of them waiting in the carrier while it was being done


















And another of A and B.. sort of lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I used to have a couple of wire cages, and the meeces never seemed quite at ease in them, and tended to hide a lot. Solid walled tanks also keep the bedding in better. Your meeces look like they are being spoiled rotten; I'm sure they love it!


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks!
I had that with my last pair of females, they started in a wire one but I moved them to a bin cage to fit more things in and the change in them was amazing.
This lot are all nosey though :lol:

Oh yes the bedding bit was annoying before with A and B but the base is deeper now and I've attached some perspex to the sides where their nest is so it's not as bad, it's more them "posting" bits to me than it being kicked out now :lol:


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Very cute mice. They look good sized. Are any of your mice hand tame?


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks! Jaq is tiny but the girls are big. K, T and M are nearly as big as A and B which surprised me.
They are, sort of lol. They're fine in the cage and out of it, it's getting them out that's sometimes a problem! They've never been aggressive or anything though, just shy.


----------

